# Fostering a pregnant feral!



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey everyone! In need of some advice. 15 days ago I brought home a *very *pregnant feral cat. After the babies a weaned she will be spayed and taken back to work. I work at a group home and we have up to 13 stray/feral cats. Anyways, she's huge! She picked up on litter box training in two days, she eats everytime I feed her. Will lay out in the open of the floor and nap with me in the room with her (she's being kept in my spare room) as long as I don't touch her. Anyways I have no idea what to expect. How to socialize her and what to do with the babies come. What if she won't let me near them? What signs should I look for that she's needs help, or things are progressing well? Any and all advice welcomed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Sure we can help you but i would like this post in the breeding section, where more members visit regularly.

@SusieRainbow ... Would you be so kind as to move this to the breeding section, or cat chat, so more members can help please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dan, your thread will be moved into the cat breeding section, this way more of us can help you.
Do not worry, by the looks of the photograph's, she is not due just yet as her belly will drop a few days before birth.

Thank you for helping her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Hi, Sure we can help you but i would like this post in the breeding section, where more members visit regularly.
> 
> @SusieRainbow ... Would you be so kind as to move this to the breeding section, or cat chat, so more members can help please.


moved to breeding


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've tamed feral kittens for CPL for a fair few years, never had an adult feral though. 

With kittens (mine have always been at least 8/9 weeks) food very quickly wins them over! We spend the first few days feeding them and walking away, then feeding and sitting in the room while they feed and slowly get closer and closer as long as they remain relaxed. Having some high value food like chicken etc. works well also, throw it to them and keep throwing it closer to where you are so they have to approach you to take it. 

Take it really really slow and don't try and push it as you will undo all your work. Eventually the kittens we had climbed on our knee to take the food and only then did we start touching them (wearing gardening gloves for some particularly feisty guys). After that they calmed right down. I imagine an adult will take a lot longer and probably never be a cuddly lap cat depending on wether the cat was born feral or is a previously owned pet. 

In terms of her giving birth I am sure someone experienced will help but I personally would leave mum to it as much as possible. If she is distrustful of humans she will see you as a threat to her kittens and may become aggressive to you or the kittens. Keep trying to gain her trust with food and judge what she will and won't allow. Good luck and hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

In my experience, it takes a lot of time and patience to tame a feral cat. Everything has to be on her terms. Just be quiet around her and respond to her cues...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you! I think she may be nesting? She has only recently as in yesterday started going in her box that I made her. It's dark, it's in a corner and today a lot she has gone in and out of it, she completely pulled the towel out though and just lays down in there for awhile. Then comes out and repeats.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Hey everyone! In need of some advice. 15 days ago I brought home a *very *pregnant feral cat. After the babies a weaned she will be spayed and taken back to work. I work at a group home and we have up to 13 stray/feral cats. Anyways, she's huge! She picked up on litter box training in two days, she eats everytime I feed her. Will lay out in the open of the floor and nap with me in the room with her (she's being kept in my spare room) as long as I don't touch her. Anyways I have no idea what to expect. How to socialize her and what to do with the babies come. What if she won't let me near them? What signs should I look for that she's needs help, or things are progressing well? Any and all advice welcomed.


Honestly I would keep everything as low key as possible right now so as not to disrupt her too much more while she's pregnant. 
It's really tempting to try to get her used to handling because you worry about what if she needs help when the kittens come, but the less you push her, the better.

It sounds like you're doing the right things already, and she sounds like a confident cat who just needs to get used to humans. 
Since she's already okay with you in the room, one thing you can do, is just come in there, bring a book (or your electronic device of choice) and just sit. Let her get used to your presence without any demands. 
She may be curious enough to approach you eventually. But don't give in to the temptation to try and be the one to approach her, or reach out to touch her. Let her do everything on her terms, in her comfort zone.

If she will take food from you, that's also great, but don't make her do this all the time. Let her have her space when eating too.
Just give it time


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

*We have babies! *Not sure how many, I went in to feed her this morning and there was a dead one outside of the box. She's in the box and I can hear a live crying baby in with her. She's definitely still in labor. Will keep you all posted. She's alone right now as I don't want to add any stress to her but I will be checking on her in a bit.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

We have three babies! She had four but one passed. Other three seem healthy and quite active. Momma is calm and seems content.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news.:Cat


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

5! Sadly didn't make it. Still three living.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope the remaining 3 kittens thrive for you.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you! I feel like two are doing great! 4 of the 5 were fairly big (two of the are still living) and the other one is tiny compared (like half the size) when I check on them last night his belly was round and plump so I feel like that's a good sign.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

DanW88 said:


> Thank you! I feel like two are doing great! 4 of the 5 were fairly big (two of the are still living) and the other one is tiny compared (like half the size) when I check on them last night his belly was round and plump so I feel like that's a good sign.


If she doesn't get upset if you briefly handle them in front of her, see if you can weigh them each day at about the same time, in grams. Sets of kitchen scales that do that accurately enough are readily available in the UK and not expensive. Keep records, you are looking for a steady weight gain. My Oriental kittens are 60-70g and will gain 10g/day or more, most days. Smaller kittens gain a bit less than bigger ones.

She needs worming (good luck to you!), the kittens will.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

How much should the average 3 day old kitten weigh?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What is the kittens weight, and is this kitten more underweight than the other kittens?

Don't forget, new born kittens lose a little weight, then gain again.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

No he's not smaller than the other kittens. When I came home from work today I found it outside of the back and momma just looking back and forth between me and the baby. I scooped it up, cupped my hands over its body to keep it warm and weighed it. 146g.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

This is the first time I've been able to weigh any of them, so I don't have another weight to compare too. It did have dried milk on his face and belly was round. Just felt a little cold.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good weight for 3 days old.
I expect the kitten was latched on feeding when mum got out the box, it happens.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok! Good.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sadly it passed. I'm at a loss to why? Before I left all three babies were nursing and seemed fine.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cats, like birds can kick ill, weak or young out... survival of the fittest...

It could be there was something wrong with the kitten, she didn't have enough milk to support them all, so kicked the weakest out?

Just guessing really from my knowledge of the wild....

Nothing that you did, you are doing the best you can to help this poor Mum....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is sad.
Could have been from any number of reasons.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas why momma cat would not have an appetite? She's always been a big eater (since she's been here) and I though that would increase after the babies came. It did the first few days but last night she didn't eat her dinner. She did take some treats though. I just got home from work (it's 5pm here) and her food from last night and the this morning is still here. Other than that she's acting ok? As far as I can tell (remember she's feral) laying in the box curled around the two remaining kittens.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I would be worried about her not eating - get her and remaining kittens to the vet. If you still have the body of the dead kitten they may want to examine that too.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would be concerned that she may have an infection and definitely think she needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She ate! Obviously I will be keeping a vet close eye to make sure she continues to eat. I was able to check the babies when she came out to eat also. Maybe she was just being brat and wanted wet food mixed with tuna. Lol anyways. Both babies are warm and chubby. I didn't remember to bring the scale into the room and didn't want to take them out and then back in.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

It sounds like you're doing great. Sorry to hear about the one that didn't make it. X


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Quick update for the night. Momma cat at all of her left over food from last night, and her breakfast! Seems more relaxed today and the two remaining babies still seem to be doing great!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Hopefully they'll all do well going forward. Ginger looks a good size, you might need to make sure the other gets a fair go at the milk.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Definitely. I was worried about the black one (runt) I try to check them twice daily to make sure their bellies are round and they're active. So far it has been ok.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The ginger kitten is huge, the black kitten i would keep a close watch one, very tiny.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

From what I can tell its latched quite a bit. I spent about 45 minutes in the room tonight and momma cat came out to eat (got her extra stinky stuff to draw her out ) it moves around but does seem slower than the orange kitten. Momma cat has started laying on top of them when I come in the room instead of next to them. She knows I'm trying to inspect. Does the orange kitten look average size to you guys? They will be a week old tomorrow. It has clearly grown in a week, but the other three kittens and that one where all about the same size when they were born. The black one has always been half the size of the other kittens.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, momma cat has an appointment in 5 weeks to be spayed!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sadly the little black kitten passed Orange one is still nursing and active and momma is still eating and using the bathroom as normal.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.

Catcoonz knows a lot about pregnant queens and kittens and she noticed that the black kitten was a concern. Perhaps even if the Mum had been tame, the end result may have been the same.

You are doing everything possible given the circumstances...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh that is sad.
Black kitten did look very small.
The remaining kitten looks healthy, so all should be fine with that one.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

@catcoonz Dan has managed to capture another, what he thought to be, pregnant feral but she may actually be a stray. His thread is in the adoption section....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Thats sad, Dan. Of course being feral who knows what illnesses she may've passed on to her kits. Its possible the kittens are inbred too so that maybe why so many didn't make it. Ginger does look to be thriving though and mum cat will have a better quality of life once neutered. Will ginger be adopted or go back to the feral colony?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you guys. The orange kitten still seems to be doing good. Fingers crossed that it makes it.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

The plan is for the kitten to be adopted.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 2- arrived yesterday and since she's pregnant too I thought I'd add her to this thread also. This one is a complete lover. I'm thinking she was once someone's cats because she's so friendly now that she's inside. She has not stopped purring.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

What about the Mum? I know you plan to have her spayed but could you find a nice farm for her rather the streets?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm actually considering looking for a ferel cat farm or rescue of some sort. I was planning on taking her back to work, but we'd like to clear some of them out. There's way too many.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Any farm that could give her food daily and someone inside (a barn) would work...and I my opinion, better than the streets in a town.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
@DanW88 ,
U note that there are way-too many cats at work - Have all the adult cats been trapped & desexed, at least?
.
I'm hoping that the 1st preg F is a leftover intact cat, & the rest of the outdoor cats are already S /N.
If they're not, some cat-rescue groups will help trap & desex cats en masse, to prevent more kittens.
.
.
.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear the black kitten passed away, so sad. Glad the remaining one is still doing well. And foster number 2 looks HUGE! Is she nearly due? Or expecting a large litter?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

So foster 2 could be adopted herself? Sad people don't chip their pets more - she could well have a loving family somewhere wondering where she is. I guess you could try posting her picture on lost/found sites and maybe some posters in the wider area around work - she has distinctive markings.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

the 2nd foster is a stunning cat. Sad they she got lost/abandoned


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 2 is in labor!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Foster 2 is in labor!!


That was fast! Best of luck


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I know I was shocked. I got home from work a few hours ago and was giving her lovins and notice that he milk had dropped. Now three hours later she wouldn't stop meowing so I can in to her area again and she walked right to her box and laid down. She's contracting now.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

'Foster 2' seems like such a nice cat, I hope you are able to find a way to keep them off the streets 

Ypu are doing a great thing for these kittens


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh she will definitely be getting a home. Whether she stay here or finds another one. She's definitely not going back outside.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

So.. what do you do when momma gets out of the box and is laying on a blanket on the floor right next to you contracting.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Comfort her? Stay with her? Hope that someone with more experience of birthing kittens comes on here!!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Stay with her since she is friendly to you. If she is young she may need reassurance. Fuss her if she wants you to. If she has the first kitten on the blanket next to you try putting it back in the box when it is born and mum should follow.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh I'm definitely not leaving her. I would feel so awful. I'm just completely shocked at how she's acting.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Check for a placenta after each kitten...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok will do!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Look at the kittens due any day thread in the breeding section, lots of good advice blow by blow there....

I really should be in bed by now, but in the absence of other experienced folk....

I kind of feel connected to you and your foster babies....

Did you PM @catcoonz ?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

cows573 said:


> Look at the kittens due any day thread in the breeding section, lots of good advice blow by blow there....
> 
> I really should be in bed by now, but in the absence of other experienced folk....
> 
> ...


I will stay up so you can go to bed. CC may have to work.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I haven't figured out how to do that yet lol


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got it!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

If you click on a profile name, you can select start a conversation... but as QOTN says she may be working...

I know Catcoonz has had been busy and hasn't been on as much.

@QOTN are you a breeder?

@DanW88 any progress yet?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Not a breeder any longer but was for 20 years. You never know everything but don't worry, I have plenty of experience!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

No progress yet. Just a lot of licking still. She did just go use the litter box.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank Goodness!!! Someone who knows way... more than me!!!!

@DanW88 may I suggest you PM QOTN if you have any questions....

I still don't want to go to bed... I would like to see a happy ending blow by blow after our wee girl losing hers...

She is doing fabulous now, mastitis seems to have been dealt with, eating well...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

First one is coming!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

If it is her first time, people say they may do that, confusing the need to go to the toilet with having a kitten...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She pushing so hard. The bubble? I'm assuming sac is starting to come out


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

The head is out.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Make sure the sack isn't covering the mouth....


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Good. Much better than a tail or leg first.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

It's born! Black. Momma is cleaning and baby is crying.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If she sees to the placenta first, just clear the membranes from its face.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have much more experience with calves or lambs... but that is all good!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If she is keen to eat placentas it might be a good idea to limit her to one or two.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok. I will keep an eye out for make sure she passes them all.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

How long between kittens usually?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

How long is a piece if string? Sometimes they come every few minutes. Sometimes it takes hours. You only need to worry if the girl seems distressed.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I think it depends if they are actively pushing. My vet told me if they are actively pushing for a prolonged period of time, that could be a sign of difficulty. If it is any consolation, the majority of cats need no intervention...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

cows573 said:


> I think it depends if they are actively pushing. My vet told me if they are actively pushing for a prolonged period of time, that could be a sign of difficulty. If it is any consolation, the majority of cats need no intervention...


Some vets say 30 minutes pushing and you need a caesarean. It is not necessarily true.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Especially if it is her first litter....


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She just passed the first placenta.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The first kitten was born very easily so with luck they will all appear the right way round.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like baby 2 is coming now


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> She just passed the first placenta.


If she is happy for you to interfere, it would be a good idea to hold the cord when the next kitten is born if the placenta does not come with the same contraction because it is much easier to keep track of placentas if they appear attached to the kitten. If she says you don't know her well enough yet, you will just have to be vigilant. Sometimes another kitten can be born before the previous placenta.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She hasn't chewed it off the kitten yet so it's still attached, just didn't come out at the same time.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> She hasn't chewed it off the kitten yet so it's still attached, just didn't come out at the same time.


Does the first kitten still have the placenta attached? If she does not see to cords you will have to. Novices are usually advised to tie the cord with thread and then cut it with sterilised scissors the side away from the kitten but you may find it easier to pinch the cord tightly between thumb and forefinger to compress the blood vessels and tear it on the side away from the kitten.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
if she eats one or 2 placentae, that's fine - it helps her uterus contract, & her milk to flow. 
However, if she eats ALL the placentae & she has 6 or more kits, she can have ferocious stinky fluid diarrhea... so i'd limit her bl**dy meals, but be sure to count 'em.

.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Just to add, don't sever the cord too short. Some mums do but it is best to leave it too long rather than too short because if it looks as though the kitten will catch a foot in it you can always trim it when it is dry but too short can cause bleeding.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

How is babe no 2 coming on...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She chewed the placenta off and is still pushing for baby 2. Baby 1 is all black and very vocal.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

That is a relief. It is much easier when mum sees to everything.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Are you in the UK @QOTN ? I can't see if you're on the forum or not...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

cows573 said:


> Are you in the UK @QOTN ? I can't see if you're on the forum or not...


UK.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Any sign of the next baby yet?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

No. She pushed a few times and now seems to be napping? First baby is nursing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> No. She pushed a few times and now seems to be napping? First baby is nursing.


Minor contractions probably mean the next baby was still getting into position.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Two is here!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

That was quick!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Literally. Two strong pushes and whole kitten came at once.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Not got any advice but sounds like she's doing well so far.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

3!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It seems your girl is having her babies without problems. Do you feel confident you can cope? If so, I will go to bed. (It is nearly 5am here.)


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh definitely. Thank you so much! I'm hoping there's only one more (I can see it moving) as momma is tired. Thank you again!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed all goes well. I hope to see pics later today.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I will upload pics soon!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Is she all done now do you think?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She just had her 4th. I'm hoping that she's done. She's so tired.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I'm not trying to alarm U, Dan, but in the USA, the average litter size in DSH [shorthaired moggies] is 7, not 4. [Sorry.  ]
The largest litter any of my own cats ever had was 14, & the dam was a tiny maltese who never weighed more than 7# in her entire life - not a massive Maine Coon, an itty-bitty smoke-blue DSH.
If this foster wasn't X-rayed to count skulls, 4 may not be the end - hang in there. 
.
.
.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Great work last night everyone  glad that everything went so well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you to all the kind members who helped with a safe delivery.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone! She had 4. All babies seem active and ok. Momma came out and nibbled some food and went right back to them.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I am delighted that everything went well and can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Who's ready for some adorableness?!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

so far all seems well


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

So adorable!!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Can I home them all? Wish you were in the UK!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

He's not in the UK? I didn't know that, there goes my plan to swoop in and catnap the lot!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 1's baby is 11 days old today, I shined my light into the box just to get a quick look. Of course momma hissed at me so I could only be a second. Gingers one eye is open but the other one looks pretty puffy and crusty. How should I go about trying to clean it up if I can get it out of the box for a few minutes?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Lol...If Dan was in the Uk, @RottieMummy you would have to be fast!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cool boiled water and cotton wool or a wipe...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

And you need to get it out to do it, more than once, whether foster one likes it or not...


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Yep, make sure you wipe from inside to out and don't use the same cotton pad twice. Kittens often get sticky eyes.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Please don't allow his eye to stay shut or it could be permanently damaged if there is pus inside.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Going to attempt to get him out now. Will try to get a couple pictures


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got him! Momma was NOT happy.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Good to hear! Keep trying with the water but if that doesn't help and there is yellow/green gunge, an antibiotic ointment from the vet might be necessary...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I think that @Marmitepepsi had a similar eye problem in this thread... http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kittens-due-any-day-advice-greatly-appreciated.446215/

Afaik it cleared up nicely with careful cleaning

I really am very fond of foster 2... not even sure why


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Me too! She's a total sweetheart! When she's comfortable that is, she will swat and hiss at you if she gets spooked. Which is to be expected.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ah his eye looks sore bless him!

A few of mine have had stciky eyes,
Some where it looked a little yellow/green & was stuck together a lot so at that stage I had to soak/wipe eyes at least every 3hours or so...if you're on top of it then you might not have to take him to the vet- which I would imagine might be tricky to take him away from Mumma & come back smelling of vet!

I used cooled down boiled water with a teeny bit of salt, I also sometimes used a dip of a teabag as I read it was good, i had a little system going of cut cotton wool pads in quarters, then cut tissues in half too...id squeeze a drop of the water on the eye with the cotton wool to soften it all then leave it for a couple of mins & go back & do it again with a new cotton wool pad, then I'd use the tissue after to wipe & then be able to get any gunk out!

All mine are fine now, it probably took about a week for each of them to have clear eyes again!

Good luck, and you're doing an amazing job by the way


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey everyone! So I just got home from work and come to check on the new babies. I fed momma first and as I was doing so I noticed a drop of what I thought was her soft food. So I fed her, she's eating.. I came over the box and take the lid off and see blood on the towel in the box? Not like a ton, but I'm assuming not normal?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Any ideas?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing to worry about. She may do this for a few days. I would change the bedding or she may decide to move them somewhere else.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok! That's a relief.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
I'd change the soiled bedding, Dan - lay down a fresh towel [or a disposable bed-pad works well] of a pale color, & check it in a few hours.
.
A small amount of TRANSLUCENT pinky discharge - stuff U can "see thru" -- is normal for 48 to 72 hrs, but OPAQUE blood is not a good sign - & no "bright red" blood should be draining from the dam, muddy pink or pinky-plasma [the straw-colored liquid component of unclotted blood] are in the normal range. 
.
.
LOL - i was typing as QOTN posted. 
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@DanW88 many girls will just clean themselves and others will deposit drops as you see on your girl's towel. Lots of my girls did without any problem whatsoever. It is natural in humans as well but with us it goes on for longer!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 1- kitten is 2 weeks old today. His eye is still crusty but I'm cleaning everyday and it's getting better and opens much quicker. His sitting up and looking around and is adorable.

Foster 2- babies are four days old and all doing great. Momma is a great momma and so attentive. She's no longer bleeding (was yesterday but haven't seen any today on her bedding or floor) one of the kittens (black one) has both eyes open though? Is that normal being for 4 days old? The other three still have their eyes closed.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*DanW88* said,

...
Foster 2- babies are f*our days old* ... *one kitten (black) has both eyes open*, though? Is that normal...? The other three still have their eyes closed.
_________________________
.
.
Wow! - i've never heard of, nor seen that. I'd say extremely unusual, @catcoonz ?
.
here's a good, clearly-written article about neonates' eyes & cleaning / infection, etc.
http://www.petmd.com/cat/conditions/eyes/c_ct_ophthalmia_neonatorium
.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My kittens eyes open at 4 days old, so this is ok.
Just be careful if you take any photograph's you do not have the flash on the camera, as kittens eyes are delicate.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Day 6 for this little family.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey look at us! We made it through the first week of life and have doubled in size!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens.
Can i be picky and make a tiny suggestion, can you fold the side of the puppy pad under. I always worry kittens will go into the corner and get squashed by mum.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Of course! Also I'm looking for some advice about Foster 1's baby. He's almost three weeks old now and I would really like to start handling him a lot more than just for his eye cleanings. All progress that was made with 1 is gone now that I take her baby at least three times a day. She seems to be caring for him and I actually caught her outside of the box napping on a blanket (she has refused to lay on any type of bedding) but I don't want her to become to overwhelmed if I start handling the baby. Should I sit in the room with her and handle the baby so that she can still see and smell it, or is it best to do it away from her incase baby starts crying? Also I read to take feral cats babies away at 4 wks and put them with a foster mom with kittens a week or too older to bring them up to speed but not shock them by not having a mom anymore? I have no idea if that is good or bad but I don't really have that option.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kitten playing time is the best time.
I always stroke mum first, then sit and talk to the kittens, stroking them but also still talking to mum.
After a few days of doing this, i then still stroke mum, but start to cuddle kittens.
Always in front of mum though, never take them away.
If mum gets annoyed, do as she wants you to do.
Iv'e never taken feral kittens away from mum, when the kittens are running around playing and eating by themselves, mum will likely watch you from a distance, but takes her own time out to rest.

The feral issue with kittens is normally when they are trapped at 6 weeks plus, then you have alot more work to do.

I wouldn't worry, they were born with you so should be happy kittens.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I do all that with Foster 2's babies and she seem completely fine with my touching her babies. Foster 1 though, I can't touch her or stick my hand in the box. She's gotten a lot more protective since I've been taking her baby. Usually I can only snatch him if he's on the outside of the box where I can grab him quick. If not I have a pole that I reach in to the box with and momma with focus on that and I'm usually able to grab the kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Her kittens are still young so she is only protecting them.
It will all change when she gets fed up.
I have a very protective queen, it is normally 5 weeks before i get to play with her kittens.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok good. I was just trying to beat the trying to then tame feral kitten when mom is done.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

So we've reached the point where I must wear gear into the room Foster 1 is in. She is over me taking her baby, but I still need to. She seriously scared the crap out of me tonight. Charged at me growling. She won tonight. Lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*DanW88* said,

... _I must wear gear [to enter] Foster [1's room]. 
She's [infuriated that I continue to take] her baby, but *I still need to*. 
She seriously scared the crap out of me tonight. Charged at me, growling. She won tonight._ :lol:
_____________________________________________
.
.
Skip the gear - reconstruct the scenario.  . Don't feed her usual brekkie tomorrow - try this, instead.
Open the door, step in, toss some meaty tidbits AWAY from the box - depart. Two to 4 pea-sized super yummy tidbits.
Don't look at her, especially Do NOT Make direct eye-contact. // If U know how to trill or purl like a queen who's bringing home meat for her kits, do that - otherwise, shaddup. 
.
Repeat this 2 or 3X, with anything from 30-seconds to 15-mins between quiet in-&-out lightning visits. THEN...
enter again, head lowered, eyes averted... fling tidbits one way, <-------- U go the other, to the box -----------> , but DON'T take the kitten. Walk over, squat, stand up, exit. With luck, she'll still be eating as U are exiting.
.
Can U see where this is going? // We're teaching her that Good Things happen when U arrive - breaking the chain of, "Human comes in, steals my baby, makes baby cry".
Maybe the 5th time, bring extra food - praps 1/4th her usual meal?... // Put HER food, in a bowl, on the same side of the room where U've been tossing treats, but not far off - let her observe as she eats. Pick up baby - preferably scruff the kit one-handed, lift into daylight, & lay the baby on their back in the other hand. *Be sure* U cradle the infant securely, tucked against Ur torso -- don't hold yer hand in midair with the dangling infant belly-down & legs hanging! - that's terrifying.
Curled on their back in a warm palm, with a solid body to nestle against, the kitten is unlikely to wail in fear. // Put Kitty down, walk out.
5-mins later, do it again - with another mini-bowl of food.
.
Another option - *teach the BABY that U are a food-source*. 
Pick up a small can of milk-replacement for kittens; powder is better than liquid - make it as U need it [freezing affects texture & odor].
Make an itty-bitty amount with warm H2O per directions; a teaspoonful is plenty, this is a sample - U'll be discarding over 90% of it. 
Have a =CLEAN= glass eyedropper, half-full; scruff Baby, lift, place in palm, cuddle against body, put the very tip of the half-full eyedropper in the baby's mouth *from the side *& let a drop of two onto the baby's tongue. // Put baby down while they're still licking at it, once again scruffing to lift from one's hand, & put Baby back in the box.
Do that 3 or 4X, & baby is liable to wriggle & purr in anticipation of food, vs cry in anticipation of fright.  *Petting the infant* with one finger held sidelong, firmly running down the spine or side from head-end to tail-end, with hair growth, is another good practice - Mum uses long, firm strokes of her tongue to bathe the baby. Short, tentative touch is weird & scary; firm, confident contact is reassuring.
Be sure to rinse the eyedropper immediately after with cold water - take the bulb off, rinse both dropper & bulb under a running tap, squeeze the empty bulb to flush the water out, & refill it several times. Then soak the eyedropper, disassembled, in warm slightly-soapy water to cover it [a bowl dedicated to this is a good idea]. 
Lastly, rinse it well under the hottest water U can stand to keep yer fingers under, flexing the bulb to flush & fill it, & rinsing the dropper vertically.
Lay both pieces separately on a clean, fresh paper-towel [where *nothing* can fall on them or touch them, such as inside a cupboard - no other pets can mess with it, there], to dry.
.
.
.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Well before I started taking the baby I started giving her a few treats everytime I went in and I continue to do that. She always eats them immediately. Then when I started taking the baby I would go in and give her extra smelly wet food, she would stay in the box until I left the room with the baby and then she would come out and eat. I would clean baby and return him and she would go right back to the box. I'm still doing all of this and the baby is tolerating being handled very well. Doesn't really cry unless it startles him. The baby is also starting to respond when I go in the room and I'm talking to momma cat. The last couple days though her and the baby are no longer in the box. Baby wanders and momma sprawls out. When I go into the room now she will go right to the box but growls and hisses as baby is still out. I've started to pet the baby when I go in and it's fine with it. Sometimes it will start meowing and walking around, but she seems more upset by this verses me just walking in grabbing the baby and walking out.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I did wonder if a process like this could make a feral cat pretty tame by the end of it ... apparently not


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*DanW88* said,

... _Sometimes [the kit] will start meowing & walking around, but she seems more upset by this [versus] me just walking in, *grabbing the baby*, & walking out._
_________________________________
.
.
slightly confused -
are U departing WITH the infant in hand, or solo / Baby's in the room with mama?
.
in any case, as others have posted, i'd do any eye-care, etc, in the room with mom-cat, not outside the room. // Seeing the baby handled & released, unhurt, will help her get over her fears. Seeing Baby kidnapped will not - IMO & IME. Even tho Baby comes back.
.
.
.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have been leaving the room with baby with me. It's quicker and easier and honestly the way momma is acting I do not trust her to not let me have it when her kitten starts meowing. All the progress we made before her babies were born is completely gone.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some girls are naturally very protective of their babies. You may find she will revert to her improved state when the kitten is bigger. Is his eye getting better?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

It seems to be. It's more just crusty but I get it wet with warm water and it opens right up. No puss coming out anymore though.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Look on the bright side. At least the kitten should be well socialised with all this handling at such a young age. Is the mother going to be returned to the feral colony?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mum see's you as a threat to her kittens.
You don't take the kitten and leave the room.
I know it is difficult, but try and do the kitten in the same room.
Good kittens are responding to you.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey everyone! Sorry for the delayed updates. Work and life got a bit hectic. So I found a place that will split the cost of getting some of the cats at work spayed! $100 a female Is the cheapest place I found so far to do the surgery. So Foster 1's baby is now three weeks old and doing so much better. No longer cleaning his eyes as they're both open all the time now. I have been working in petting and socializing right in the room with momma and although she is not a fan of it she has not came after me again. He's a quick picture of him. Foster 2's babies will be 2 weeks old in two day. All bright eyed and alert and very active. Here is a picture of them too. I will also upload a picture or two of the colonie at work. I really wish that I could do a third foster but I don't think I'm ready for that yet... but how do you say no? There's a really pretty calico that looks like she could go any day and I would really like to just trap her and bring her home.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is there no one at all that would be willing to foster mum No 3? 

You have done more than many people would even consider doing but I hate the idea of that poor girl giving birth as a stray...

What about putting an appeal out in the local area? You could screen prospective foster parents and kindof mentor them maybe?

Oh, I wished I lived in America!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dan, could you possibly find room for foster #3, she looks due now and possibly a big litter.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi @DanW88 ,

How's all the babes doing? Has Mum 3 had her kittens yet?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

All babies continue to do well Getting bigger and stronger everyday. I'm not sure about mom three but I'm assuming she has. She wasn't at the house the last two days but has been at the house for about an hour now this morning. Eating and being mean to the other cats. ‍♂


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

So one of Foster 2's babies has "swimmer's syndrome, splayed legs, frog legs" I've seen it called a few different things. I noticed last night (well a few days ago but thought it was just learning how to walk) it's the most active of the kittens and the only one who gets out of the box so far. Last night I compared it to the other kittens and that's when I noticed that it's back end is definitely abnormal. Advice on this? Does anyone have experience on it? I will be calling my vet in the morning to get their advice/opinion also.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I had this with a kitten many years ago. He could not really walk and his front legs were at right angles to his body. He dragged himself about and had to be held in the litter tray when he started using it. I used to bend and straighten his legs in the correct position multiple times a day, poor little fellow but he had a lovely temperament and it paid off since he gradually became able to walk and when he went to his new home he had a normal life. I do think it may depend on the severity of the condition but my little boy just seemed to have very weak muscles.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Given that the kitten is the most active an the first to get out of the box... I would hope it will 'come good'.

Have no experience of kittens but have with calves... Some calves are born with 'knuckled' knees or bad back legs... Sometimes with work - massage, stretching and bandaging, they come good. Unfortunately, some others don't... 

With a kitten, I would say that they wouldn't need to come good as well as a calf, given size/weight etc. to still lead a normal and healthy life. As long as he or she gets to the stage that they can walk, groom, feed and poo normally that should be enough for the correct home.

Let us know how it goes with the vet....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is the chest flat when you feel the ribs, so it comes out as a triangle?
If so, the art of a toilet roll works well.

If it is as QOTN describes, do as that post suggests, it works well.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's a quick video.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

It won't let me upload picture or video right now for some reason. I will keep trying.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

It's back legs are both kind of out to the side and it's kind of pushes more than steps. Front legs are straight and it's able to hold its self upright.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Others are finding it difficult to upload this evening as well.

I wouldn't worry too much, just keep placing the kittens legs underneath and make sure the surface is carpet so the kitten can grip.
Hopefully it will correct itself.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Back legs usually sort themselves out, but they need carpet rather than vinyl or other slippery floor so they can grip with their claws. A friend had a frog leg kitten, by 4 weeks it was fine.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

That what I have read a lot. My vet also recommended letting it go for a bit to see how it does on it's own. If not by six weeks she will check it out at their first appointment.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Let's see if this works now.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

That looks very hopeful. The kitten can actually get about so the more it exercises, the stronger its back legs should become. Just keep tucking its legs under its body as it walks and with luck you will not be able to tell it from its siblings in a few weeks. I used to put my hands either side of my little kitten so he had to keep his legs in as he walked.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Good! It's the friendliest kitten so far. Actually want to come to me where the other kittens just kind of look at me and meow. So what do you recommend for socializing these little guys. They're down stairs in the apartment of my house as I have dogs and Foster 2 absolutely does not like to even see them. Foster 1 and her kitten are upstairs in a spare room so they get to hear the vacuum cleaner, the dogs running around, the radio and tv..etc. Foster 2 and her babies I'm sure can also hear this as it's only separated by a floor but it's not the same as it being directly around them right? They're already handled multiple times a day but I don't want them to be completely terrified when it comes time to find homes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much, my kitten was much worse than your's and he made a recovery.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Some updated pictures. 3 weeks old today, play/explore session. "Froggy" is the body shot and the one on "her" back. I can't tell sex very well, if at all but I think 2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They look great


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> They look great


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi, 
from what you have said so far i think that the feral to-be mama cat trusts you already!
Ferals especially, don't like to be around humans but if she sits by you and lets you touch and feed her half of your work is already done!
Well done for rescuing her!
I think that you should keep a very close eye on her and watch her to see what happens before she gives birth, here are some useful sites:
https://thecatsite.com/ams/how-do-i-know-when-my-cat-will-give-birth.31496/
http://www.cat-world.com.au/parturition-birth-in-cats.html

look for the signs in the links which will show she is progressing through labor
Once she gives birth, let her lick the kittens and be with them etc
don't touch them or pick them up as she may feel threatened
If when you come near her after the first few days she is okay with you then you may start to check the kittens health etc...
make sure that they are weighed to see if their weight is progressing and keep a close eye on the feral mama
Also, make sure you spay, vaccinate, and flea treat the feral mama after the kittens have been weaned and the same with the kittens
Good Luck!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Both foster moms have had their babies (5 weeks and 3 weeks) all is going well now. Foster 2 is a total lover and her babies are because very friendly. Also for those who gave advise on "Froggy" she's walking much better. The vet gave me some physical therapy ideas and I've been doing them. She is now able to pick her butt up off the floor and step with her feet. Still not normally yet but so much better than a few days ago. Foster 1 still hates me lol and her baby is showing no interest in food yet? He could be eating when I'm not in there but every time I've tried so far he does not want it. What advise do you have for that? I know he'll naturally start eating on his own but it's getting close to 1's spay date so I want to make sure he's actually on good and won't be pestering her so much.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> Both foster moms have had their babies (5 weeks and 3 weeks) all is going well now. Foster 2 is a total lover and her babies are because very friendly. Also for those who gave advise on "Froggy" she's walking much better. The vet gave me some physical therapy ideas and I've been doing them. She is now able to pick her butt up off the floor and step with her feet. Still not normally yet but so much better than a few days ago. Foster 1 still hates me lol and her baby is showing no interest in food yet? He could be eating when I'm not in there but every time I've tried so far he does not want it. What advise do you have for that? I know he'll naturally start eating on his own but it's getting close to 1's spay date so I want to make sure he's actually on good and won't be pestering her so much.


I am so glad the legs are improving. As I said, many with worse problems have been fine.

Ginger boy is a typical singleton. He has all his mother's milk and is too lazy to learn to eat but they all do in the end. Have you tried mashing some food with warm water and putting some on your finger in front of his face? If he ignores it you can wipe it gently across his mouth or open his mouth and place it on his tongue. He needs to get the taste.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sure have. I've tried the food that momma is on (a blend of two) softened with warm water and I've also tried puréed canned food. I open his mouth with my pinky and kind of smeared it in his mouth. He licked a few times and then just walked away. Like no thanks. lol


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, the closer it gets to spay and release date for 1 the more nervous and anxious I'm getting. I know it's what she wants and that she is not happy in my home at all but I feel almost guilty thinking about releasing her.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It must be so upsetting to know you could not help her more but you have done your very best. If you can make her baby's life better than hers that is the most you can hope. A feral cat is not like a pet cat.

I have friends who feed a group of ferals. The cats know them well after some years but will never come close enough to be handled. They know when food is served and turn up for that but show no further interest in the humans who provide it.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Unfortunately that's how most of the cats at work are. Is quite sad and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 2's babies all so active and playful and come out of the box as soon as they see or hear me. They all come rushing over meowing, it's cute. However, the black kitten (shy guy) does not. He's active and playful as well (inside the box) but doesn't come out of the box, I know they all have their own personalities but is there something I can be doing to help him feel more comfortable? He plays with the all the other kittens and mom when they're in the box but if they come out he stays in there by himself and will play in there. I bring him out and sit with him and the other kittens multiple times a day but if I put him in the floor he always just goes right back to the box.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you get Shy-Guy to play with you while he's in the box e.g pat a piece of string you wave around for him, or at a feather wand? It may be he does not yet have the confidence to come out of the box. I would let him decide. How old is he now?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

He will play with with my fingers and the feather toy inside the box. They're a couple days shy of 4 weeks. He's the biggest of the kittens so I'm not worried about that part at all, and he came out twice yesterday by himself. Guess I spoke a little too soon.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is fascinating to see how their personalities develop at different speeds and how individual traits become clear even at this young age.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> He will play with with my fingers and the feather toy inside the box. They're a couple days shy of 4 weeks. He's the biggest of the kittens so I'm not worried about that part at all, and he came out twice yesterday by himself. Guess I spoke a little too soon.


I am sure he will be fine. I have often found big boys tend to be fairly lazy. The other kittens are quite advanced. Some mothers do not even allow their babies out of the box at 4 weeks. They are all individuals and do things in their own time.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

that's what I was thinking. It's been a long time since I've been around kittens but I can't believe how quick /advanced they're growing. Two of them are even trying to eat the wet food when I give momma food. She gets some wet mixed with dry in the morning, has dry down at all times and then more wet with dry at night. They've recently been showing interest in that so last night I put a little dish out of just wet next to momma and two of them attempted to eat it. Of course this was messy as they walked through it looking for it But momma cleaned them up nicely.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ooh if they are starting on solid food then you had better get the litter trays ready for kitten poops......


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

thanks! I didn't even think about that! Lol


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Guess who came home to an empty box today I panicked for a second until I remembered they were all running around when I left this morning. Momma 2 was sleeping on the bed and all the babies were sleeping behind the T.V. Thanks I just click my tongue and say come on guys and they all run out meowing, even shy guy.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Guess who came home to an empty box today I panicked for a second until I remembered they were all running around when I left this morning. Momma 2 was sleeping on the bed and all the babies were sleeping behind the T.V. Thanks I just click my tongue and say come on guys and they all run out meowing, even shy guy.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow Foster 1 has been in my care for 8 weeks, Ginger baby is 6 weeks. On one hand it feels like it's been a year And on the other it seems no time at all. She will be getting spayed on Wednesday. Ginger is eating, drinking and using the litter box just fine. He's away from momma and getting friendlier by the day. He runs around the house for a few hours at a time with the dogs and now plays with them and chases them around. He even purred today while being held. He plays with my fingers when he's laying on his back and loves his toy mice. He also took his first nap on a blanket on the couch today. Anywho, how long do you guys suggest keeping One after her spay? I've read a few things saying 24-48? Also, the place that is doing her surgery told me about a barn that will take her, is that a good idea or should she go back to work where she has been before. She has been gone for 8 weeks though, will they remember her? This part is a lot tougher than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I would ask the vet when she has her spay how long to keep her. Though as ginger is only six weeks I think he may benefit from mums company for a few more weeks - though I'm not a breeder so maybe one of those can advise?
As for the barn, it sounds ideal - I recall you saying work wanted to reduce the number of ferals? She would have to fight her way back into the pecking order or may even be forced out anyway.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

So tomorrow is the day for Ones spay. I'm happy and scared for her at the same time. Two is doing great as well as her 4. They are now upstairs and getting use to the noises of the house. First two days Two was terrified but now that it's been almost a week she's much more comfortable. Even comes out and lays in the hallway as long as the dogs aren't obnoxious. If they're calm she's fine. I will be booking her spay for three weeks at then her babies should be pretty much weaned.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> Wow Foster 1 has been in my care for 8 weeks, Ginger baby is 6 weeks. On one hand it feels like it's been a year And on the other it seems no time at all. She will be getting spayed on Wednesday. Ginger is eating, drinking and using the litter box just fine. He's away from momma and getting friendlier by the day. He runs around the house for a few hours at a time with the dogs and now plays with them and chases them around. He even purred today while being held. He plays with my fingers when he's laying on his back and loves his toy mice. He also took his first nap on a blanket on the couch today. Anywho, how long do you guys suggest keeping One after her spay? I've read a few things saying 24-48? Also, the place that is doing her surgery told me about a barn that will take her, is that a good idea or should she go back to work where she has been before. She has been gone for 8 weeks though, will they remember her? This part is a lot tougher than I thought it was going to be.


If One were not feral, the vet would probably want to check the wound after 3-5 days so probably best to keep her as long as possible. When you do have to let her go, is there any chance that her ginger can mix with the other litter to continue with his socialisation? It sounds as though you have done really well to get him so tame already.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

He will be able to mix with the other litter. I've also started mixing them so that they can play together. Him and the Black kitten from the second litter are going to a home together so I've been trying to get them bonded to each other. He'll be here until the Black one is ready to go.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Fingers crossed she's at the vets now. The lady at intake was very very rude. The lady I booked the appointment with over the phone was very nice though so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Just went and picked her up. Did great during surgery! They would like her stay inside for another 10 days before I release her.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanW88 said:


> Just went and picked her up. Did great during surgery! They would like her stay inside for another 10 days before I release her.


That sounds sensible. She needs to heal well before she goes back to a hard life.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Its a shame she never warmed to humans but you clearly did everything possible!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I know! I really thought after so long she would make some sort of progress. She will be in the bathroom downstairs for the next 10 days. Away from the main part of the house where she can stay calm and recover. I just check on her and she's curled up sleeping in the bed she has. Hasn't touched food yet but I don't think I would either.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Although she may not seem to have tamed down much while in your care, I bet she has. The barn home sounds great for her, hopefully she will continue to make progress in her contact with humans and go on to have a great life thanks to your intervention.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

All continues to go well.  the babies are all over the place. Being socialized with the dogs and living in a house. 3 out of 5 kittens have homes waiting. Hopefully will find the other two homes soon. I'm thinking I'm going to adopt Foster 2 myself. She's made a lot of progress with the dogs herself and is really such a good cat. Here are some pictures of the family.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well done you Dan. Love checking in on your thread to see how they are all doing.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I really love this thread.

I hoped that you would keep foster 2, glad to hear that you are considering it!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Farewell pretty girl! It's been a journey. Stay healthy and rest with no more babies. 12 days after surgery and Foster 1 has been released.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww bless her. I hope she will be OK. Such a shame she would not be suited to a life in a loving home.  

Brilliant you have looked after her so well though Dan


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you! I really hope that she'll be fine. She immediately took off to the bushes and then about twenty minutes later I saw her sneaking around the back side of the house. Left about an hour later and saw her again going down the path that they've made into the wooded section. I will be keeping an eye out for her. The vet recommended taking her back to work and the colony she knows.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I felt very sad at this news so it must be awful for you but she has to make her own decision. Perhaps she will come back to spend more time with humans as a result of all your care. I do hope so.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm sure Foster 1 will have a hugely better quality of life thanks to you Dan. A job well done!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well done Dan, what a star.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just found this thread and wanted to say wow.. and thanks for being such a great foster dad to the two cats and a great grandfather to the kittens. 

A really lovely story. xx


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone! Looking for a little more advice, now with the cats at work. Two of the moms I wasnt able to foster have started bringing their babies to work. One (who we thought was a male) has three dark babies and the other mom has a single calico baby. I would like to get the moms spayed asap. Now should I attempt to catch all the kittens first. As not to leave them behind to fend for themselves. They are all eating and drinking on their own. Ideally I wish I could fine a place that would take the babies and get them all set home with new home.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Thank you everyone! Looking for a little more advice, now with the cats at work. Two of the moms I was able to foster have started bringing their babies to work. One (who we thought was a male) has three dark babies and the dogs her mom has a single calico baby. I would like to get the moms spayed asap. Now should I attempt to catch all the kittens first. As not to leave them behind to fend for themselves. They are all eating and drinking on their own. Ideally I wish I could fine a place that would take the babies and get them all set home with new home.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Thank you everyone! Looking for a little more advice, now with the cats at work. Two of the moms I wasnt able to foster have started bringing their babies to work. One (who we thought was a male) has three dark babies and the other mom has a single calico baby. I would like to get the moms spayed asap. Now should I attempt to catch all the kittens first. As not to leave them behind to fend for themselves. They are all eating and drinking on their own. Ideally I wish I could fine a place that would take the babies and get them all set home with new home.


No idea what you should do Dan. But its amazing to see you helping yet more cats 

Your work is obviously very good with these cats aswell. Surprised that they even tolerate so many wild cats hanging around!


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey everyone! Look who came go visit today and was very very vocal! Meowed all the way up to the porch and even let me touch her. Only for a few seconds but I was so happy to her. Foster 1 - 4weeks after being released.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That's a fantastic update!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Hey everyone! Look who came go visit today and was very very vocal! Meowed all the way up to the porch and even let me touch her. Only for a few seconds but I was so happy to her. Foster 1 - 4weeks after being released.


Fantastic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How lovely :Cat


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

So I think that I may be forced to do my 3rd foster. I don't mean that to sound bad, but more overwhelmed. I got in touch with another rescue today about getting more help for the cats at work. I've started a funding account to try and raised money to get them fixed and I have two surgery appointments coming up, one the 2nd and the 16th of next month. Anyways, they contacted me back and point blank told me to bring the pregnant one (yes another one ) to them so they can abort the litter. I do not think I can do that, I was told that I am being very selfish by not doing it. Maybe I am, but I would much rather foster her and adopt out the kitten if that is the alternative.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rescues get very hard nosed about spaying a pregnant cat, out of necessity. They can neuter one cat, or one cat plus however many kittens she has. If the cat is aborted she can go back pretty soon, if she is fostered she and the kittens need feeding etc. for as much as 5 months. And of course homes need finding for the kittens.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I can understand your reluctance Dan, but every kitten you adopt out will be one less home space for another kitten.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I know nothing about it and honestly never even heard of aborting an animal until I started helping these cats. My biggest concern about it is that she looks full term, can they do it that late in the pregnancy? They're actual kittens by this point and that's the part that gets me.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Does the shelter know how far along she is? If the kittens are moving then I don't think I'd abort either. But I have no veterinary experiance to offer.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Im all for neutering to reduce stray numbers etc but aborting almost fully developed kittens? That doesnt sit well with me at all


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Same here! I told them that she near the end of her pregnancy as I don't know exactly how far along she is. Traps are being set up tomorrow so fingers crossed I catch her before she has them! She doesn't show up every day like the others.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It really is a moral dilemma. If, however, you are indeed prepared to foster her while she gives birth and make sure the kittens are raised as tame....then i think i would take that option.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Just found this thread and read through it. What an amazing job you've done so far. 

I think, like you, I would have real issues aborting an almost full term pregnancy in a cat. Doesn't sit well with me. I can totally understand it in the early stages and I think I would be ok with it on that circumstance but not in the latter half of the pregnancy. Hope you can get her.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I got an update on two of the babies! The orange (only survivor from Foster 1) and the black one from Foster 2 that went to the same home. Look at them fixed and not wild and having babies!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw @DanW88 that is lovely, thanks so much for the update. That made me feel so warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> I got an update on two of the babies! The orange (only survivor from Foster 1) and the black one from Foster 2 that went to the same home. Look at them fixed and not wild and having babies!


Aww this is fantastic


----------

